
Bromite v83 Released - csagan5
https://www.bromite.org/news/2020-05-12-bromite-v83-release
======
abrowne
I skipped this forever because it's not on the Play Store. But it's easy to
keep up-to-date by following the GitHub releases atom feed
[https://github.com/bromite/bromite/releases.atom](https://github.com/bromite/bromite/releases.atom)

~~~
csagan5
That's a good approach; the other alternative is to use F-Droid client, but it
comes with its own bugs.

[https://www.bromite.org/fdroid](https://www.bromite.org/fdroid)

------
jqpabc123
Just use Brave. It is more widely compatible with similar if not better
privacy.

~~~
burger_moon
No way. Braves built in ad blocker is trash. I don't don't need or care about
their brave token stuff either.

I love Bromite, been using it for about 4 months now and have no complaints or
issues.

The maintainer of Bromite is a HN user and who I discovered Bromite through,
gladly keep supporting them.

